# Converting a rollerball to a ball point help



## bruce119 (Oct 28, 2009)

OK I want the option to convert a rollerball to a ball point. I got these desk pens I made. I used Traditional Rollerball kit from http://www.woodpenpro.com/pen_kits/0013_traditional_rollerball_pen.html the theory should be the same with any rollerball.

I just want to be ready I know there is going to be someone who says I like it but I would like it in a ball point. I want to be ready and I got a show this weekend and this is golf country.

Any way is there a ball point refill that would fit in there. I have tried the Parker style and as seen in the photo below. It extends too far out the NIB it is also overall shorter.

I can think of some modification fixes. A trip to the hobby shop and get some brass tube that the end of the Parker B.P. would fit into cut it to size as a spacer. Then add a longer spring as need to keep the point out the NIB.

Any other ideas has anyone done this before convert a R.B. to a B.P. is there a refill readily available that fits the bill.


 

Thanks


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.coloradopen.com/product/...BP_Conversion_Refill/Cross_Rollerball_Refills

Cross rollerball to ballpoint conversion refill


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 28, 2009)

JimMc7 said:


> http://www.coloradopen.com/product/...BP_Conversion_Refill/Cross_Rollerball_Refills
> 
> Cross rollerball to ballpoint conversion refill


 
Looks like they did close to what I thought to try. Looks like there is a plastic spacer on the end to get the refill to seat at the correct spot. I am trying to get a standard parker to work. I have quite a few and those are a little pricey at $4.50 a refill.

Thanks for the link it helps.

.


----------



## JimMc7 (Oct 28, 2009)

bruce119 said:


> <snip> I am trying to get a standard parker to work.<snip>.


 
Bruce, I made some nylon spacers to allow using a Parker refill in a rollerball -- simple technique shown in this thread:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=50122


----------



## authentic (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Bruce and all,

I see this message is already a few years old, but if anyone is still looking for a Rollerball to Ballpoint conversion kit, I have one that works very well with the Parker G2 ballpoint refills.  You can find it on my website...

R2B - Rollerball to Ballpoint Pen Converter for Parker G2 Refills | Go-Authentic.com

Hope it helps someone out there.


----------

